# How do you know you have a good girlfriend?



## Zapins (Feb 3, 2013)

So I was showing my girlfriend my L6 Chinese mantis and how it likes to stretch out and wave as it tries to reach a taller object when it stops waving its raptors and pauses. The mantis cocked its head for a second as if contemplating its next move and then promptly jumped right onto her face!

She didn't freak out or crush it as so many would have. So there you have it. A definitive test for quality girlfriend material


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Feb 3, 2013)

I would try this out, but i think it would result in a dead mantis lol


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 3, 2013)

Ha, my GF passed the exact same test.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2013)

I never had any girl pass this test...


----------



## Digger (Feb 3, 2013)

It great sign, grasshoppah.

Mantis has chosen. You must marry woman !


----------



## fleurdejoo (Feb 3, 2013)

This proves absolutely nothing!!!
Let us know when there's a feeder (roach) loose on the bed, that's the test!!!!


----------



## agent A (Feb 3, 2013)

I was in the woods with a friend and i caught a spring peeper

Or at least i though until it jumped and landed right on his ear :lol: 

He just laughed at the froggy


----------



## Zapins (Feb 3, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> This proves absolutely nothing!!!
> 
> Let us know when there's a feeder (roach) loose on the bed, that's the test!!!!


Oh God I hate roaches. I think I'd freak out like ace ventura when he thought there was a bat in his hair.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ONUe58qtjjs#t=121s


----------



## Zapins (Feb 3, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> This proves absolutely nothing!!!
> 
> Let us know when there's a feeder (roach) loose on the bed, that's the test!!!!


 Oh God I hate roaches. I think I'd freak out like ace ventura when he thought there was a bat in his hair.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ONUe58qtjjs#t=121s


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 4, 2013)

When she doesn't complain about the toilet seat being up then you have something, no really, Ha!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 4, 2013)

um, ya. not at the face! :no: ... not ok!

:2guns: ide freak!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 4, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> This proves absolutely nothing!!!
> 
> Let us know when there's a feeder (roach) loose on the bed, that's the test!!!!


Yup. The old "roach in the bed test". If she passes that one she's a keeper.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 4, 2013)

i dont think anyone should be "ok" with roaches in their bed, female or male!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 4, 2013)

Aw heck. We're just messin' around D_Hemptress.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 4, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Aw heck. We're just messin' around D_Hemptress.


lol gawwwd i hope so... yuuuuck. im scarred for life! when i was a kid they used to come out from the bottom of the toilet when i would use the restroom in the middle of the night. also, once when i was eating wheaties i found a half of one in my milk after i had already been eating for awhile. no, i dont know what happened to the other half of the roach!! i dont even want to think about it.... OMG!!!!


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 4, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Yup. The old "roach in the bed test". If she passes that one she's a keeper.


If she passes that one I'M Outta there!!!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 4, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> If she passes that one I'M Outta there!!!


lol! Right?!


----------



## Danny. (Feb 4, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> lol gawwwd i hope so... yuuuuck. im scarred for life! when i was a kid they used to come out from the bottom of the toilet when i would use the restroom in the middle of the night. also, once when i was eating wheaties i found a half of one in my milk after i had already been eating for awhile. no, i dont know what happened to the other half of the roach!! i dont even want to think about it.... OMG!!!!


At least it gave the cereal more flavor!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 4, 2013)

Danny. said:


> At least it gave the cereal more flavor!


Nasty!


----------



## sally (Feb 4, 2013)

Ha remember the short film " joes apartment" take her there  you will prob have to Google it , it is from a loooong time ago ....


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 5, 2013)

sally said:


> Ha remember the short film " joes apartment" take her there  you will prob have to Google it , it is from a loooong time ago ....


1996. Heck, that was just yesterday.


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 5, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> 1996. Heck, that was just yesterday.


This is what I'd imagine that people are picturing when I tell them I keep Bugs!


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 5, 2013)

I personally think mine moved in with me just for all the critters in the house.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Feb 5, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> I personally think mine moved in with me just for all the critters in the house.


That sounds like a great match.  

My husband doesn't seem to care for the small creatures and is jumpy about any being on him. If he were to be surprised, a pet can very possibly be killed by accident. He likes to look at them once in a blue moon, and helps with handling if I ask desparately (when packaging young insects for shipping or separating nymphs into other enclosures. I could really use :helpsmilie: ).

It is all I can ask, and I am grateful for his help as he does not truly enjoy them. ^_^


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes we all have those family members who don't so much care for the bugs, mine is our only son...........the girls love them but he runs like a scared girl when the cages open.

My wife was the perfect match, I actually met her while i was vending the daytona reptile expo back in the summer of 2000, She tried to flirt her way off with a captive born boa of mine. Only took telling her their were hundreds more at home along with monitors, pythons, dartfrogs and arachnids and she was hooked.....


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 5, 2013)

sounds just like my bf!



likebugs said:


> That sounds like a great match.
> 
> My husband doesn't seem to care for the small creatures and is jumpy about any being on him. If he were to be surprised, a pet can very possibly be killed by accident. He likes to look at them once in a blue moon, and helps with handling if I ask desparately (when packaging young insects for shipping or separating nymphs into other enclosures I could really use :helpsmilie: ).
> 
> It is all I can ask, and I am grateful for his help as he does not truly enjoy them. ^_^


----------



## Danny. (Feb 5, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Yes we all have those family members who don't so much care for the bugs, mine is our only son...........the girls love them but he runs like a scared girl when the cages open.
> 
> My wife was the perfect match, I actually met her while i was vending the daytona reptile expo back in the summer of 2000, She tried to flirt her way off with a captive born boa of mine. Only took telling her their were hundreds more at home along with monitors, pythons, dartfrogs and arachnids and she was hooked.....


Match made in Daytona.  

I know a few peeps that still vend at the show.


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 5, 2013)

Ever since the python ban and push to regulate alot more of the species its no longer the show it was. CB only for some species which Im all for but F&amp;W being there make alot of people uneasy. I probably wont vend there anymore.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 6, 2013)

sally said:


> Ha remember the short film " joes apartment" take her there  you will prob have to Google it , it is from a loooong time ago ....


Great Movie!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm also content with mine liking my Mantids for what they are and having her try to claim all my new additions as her own because she thinks they are so cute. "Bugs that are cute she's a keeper to me" Not to fond of the feeders though! I know real quick what she found :stuart:


----------



## sally (Feb 6, 2013)

here it is.... loved the bathroom version also


----------

